# 100 pound southern crescent



## redneck911 (Jan 31, 2014)

I am going to look at an anvil tomorrow not sure of any of the names and what is good or not.  it is a southern crescent. I will appreciate any feed back price range and are they any good or a waste of money thanks.


----------



## carver (Jan 31, 2014)

You need to talk to Carl (Anvil Head) on the Homebrew or hobby section of the forum, he is a blacksmith. Also ask him about the meeting the knife makers and blacksmiths are having in Talking Rock, Ga.(up close to Blairsville,GA)


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jan 31, 2014)

Xs2 for talking to Carl. I have 3 anvils I use and couldn't tell you the name of any of them. Anvil Head is your man!


----------



## redneck911 (Jan 31, 2014)

I am going to get in touch with him tomorrow. I just figured I would ask on here tonight until I could get with him.  thanks guys and I am planning on heading up that way for the show


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 1, 2014)

He will see this and be along soon. He don't miss anything to do with anvils.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey Jesse, did a little reading on the SC since we talked. Made in early to mid 1900's in Chattanooga (as I thought). Considerably thin steel top plate with mild steel horn, cast welded to cast iron base much like a Vulcan but not considered quite as good in overall quality. 
Short of it is they are mediocre at best. Servicable if in good condition, but if in rough condition probably not worth all that much. Test it like I explained then make your best judgement. If you can "borrow" it and bring it by I'd be glad to inspect/ring it out for you.


----------

